# Help me get this image out of my mind!!!!!



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

Dad's in his 80s but to his credit he still gets out there, he's never stopped trying despite 3 failed marriages and a multitude of crash and burn short term things. He has told me he's "fully functional", although he does resort to those "pills" once in a while.

Anyway he was with a woman in her late 60s early 70s up until last year and my GF was friendly with his ex, they'd communicate regularly. 

She told me recently that the GF once told her that my dad had one of those penis implants- once implanted via a surgical process, you basically use an air pump and a hose (picture a bulb siphon) to inflate your penis so you can have sex. 

Unfortunately since she told me this I cannot get the thought out of my head of this image of my dad squeezing this siphon tube device in rapid succession prior to inserting his 80+ year old penis into his 70+ year old girlfriend.

Why did she need to share this with me. Why????


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

To embarrass your father for rejecting her for another woman.


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

She broke up with him but yeah for her to share that bit of info with my GF was a lousy thing to do.

They didn't get along all that well, at least during times he wasn't inflating.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Getting along well or in this case, not, doesn't have as much to do with it as you would think. It's more about her than anyone else.


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

Makes sense.

Except the image is still in my mind only now she has a selfish, impatient, and disapproving look on her face.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Laughing at the comical nature of an elderly man looking with lust upon a woman who is giggling as he pumps up the inner tube to go for a ride seems like it would give you a smile when you see him. No?

Old doesn't mean dead or a loss of a funny bone. Watch some old movies and how they found each other attractive. It's no different than today. They just had different societal constraints, though many old movies were made about infidelity, sleaze, selfishness, and any other conditions we might find today in a relationship. It's no different. We just don't ride horses or drive cars with engines we have to get out and hand crank to start.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

caruso said:


> Why did she need to share this with me. Why????


This is the same thing I am asking, why did you share this with me. Why????


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

sokillme said:


> This is the same thing I am asking, why did you share this with me. Why????


It's nice to share. :smile2:

Be glad we're not talking about your father.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Sorry, but that's hilarious.

Last week (I think?) there was a thread in which the OP shared a funny story about accidentally peeing all over his clothes after sitting down to use the restroom. (I don't remember the guy's name, but I believe the thread has since been removed.)

Anyway, I don't know which is funnier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> Sorry, but that's hilarious.
> 
> Last week (I think?) there was a thread in which the OP shared a funny story about accidentally peeing all over his clothes after sitting down to use the restroom. (I don't remember the guy's name, but I believe the thread has since been removed.)
> 
> Anyway, I don't know which is funnier.


All depends on where you're sitting.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

caruso said:


> Dad's in his 80s but to his credit he still gets out there,....
> 
> ....Unfortunately since she told me this I cannot get the thought out of my head of this image of my dad squeezing this siphon tube device in rapid succession prior to inserting his 80+ year old penis into his 70+ year old girlfriend......


As to getting that out of your mind......You might try what they recommend for ear worm songs.

Get that tune out of your head - scientists find how to get rid of earworms - Telegraph


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

2ntnuf said:


> Laughing at the comical nature of an elderly man looking with lust upon a woman who is giggling as he pumps up the inner tube to go for a ride seems like it would give you a smile when you see him. No?
> 
> Old doesn't mean dead or a loss of a funny bone. Watch some old movies and how they found each other attractive. It's no different than today. They just had different societal constraints, though many old movies were made about infidelity, sleaze, selfishness, and any other conditions we might find today in a relationship. It's no different. We just don't ride horses or drive cars with engines we have to get out and hand crank to start.


*funny bone*
*hand crank*

That was intentional wasn't it?

Now I'm picturing the guy hand cranking his funny bone! I wasn't before.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I like making folks smile at hidden humor. It seems funnier when you have to think about it. It isn't a guffaw, but a chuckle and smile. No, that wasn't intentional. I just got a smile when I read it and left it in.


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

You people are making this indescribably worse.

Dad's coming to visit in a few weeks.

Just so you know.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

I just wanna know where the release valve is.....


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

Luvher4life said:


> I just wanna know where the release valve is.....


Damn you.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Luvher4life said:


> I just wanna know where the release valve is.....


Lets hope the valve doesn't get stuck. That would make for an awkward few days.


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

VermisciousKnid said:


> Lets hope the valve doesn't get stuck. That would make for an awkward few days.


Especially if they decided to go for a swim.

At least he won't have to worry about drowning.


----------

